# Cronus Leader - Hueneme Bound - status updates!



## vonmayr (Dec 4, 2012)

My M3 was dropped off in Munich after a fabulous ED on 27 May. She's at the port and booked on the Cronus Leader, leaving 8 June and arriving Pt Hueneme on 4 July. Who else?


----------



## spaghetti (May 24, 2009)

I might be on the Cronus Leader too, but not sure as I have not received confirmation. How were you able to find out so quickly?


----------



## The Sage (Nov 27, 2014)

spaghetti said:


> I might be on the Cronus Leader too, but not sure as I have not received confirmation. How were you able to find out so quickly?


If you dropped the car at Loginout, email them for info. They can send you the shipping info with ship, departure date, arrival date and B/L number.


----------



## spaghetti (May 24, 2009)

The Sage said:


> If you dropped the car at Loginout, email them for info. They can send you the shipping info with ship, departure date, arrival date and B/L number.


Thanks. I am going to do that now.


----------



## vonmayr (Dec 4, 2012)

She's almost to Bremerhaven now, which would mean an unusually long time in port. Maybe we are leaving a day or two early....

I know, the car isn't even on the damn ship yet, and I am still tracking it. It's a sickness. What can I say.


----------



## spaghetti (May 24, 2009)

vonmayr said:


> She's almost to Bremerhaven now, which would mean an unusually long time in port. Maybe we are leaving a day or two early....
> 
> I know, the car isn't even on the damn ship yet, and I am still tracking it. It's a sickness. What can I say.


I got confirmation that my car is also on the Cronus Leader, and I too have tracked it today


----------



## vonmayr (Dec 4, 2012)

spaghetti said:


> I got confirmation that my car is also on the Cronus Leader, and I too have tracked it today


Congrats! She hits port in 2 hours.


----------



## The Sage (Nov 27, 2014)

You might be able to see your ship here:

http://www.blg-logistics.com/de/kontakt/webcams/


----------



## vonmayr (Dec 4, 2012)

Just spotted her in the background as she makes her way to the lock.









And as she comes to dock behind the Don Carlos


----------



## spaghetti (May 24, 2009)

Wow! You have good eyes. I would not have spotted her.


----------



## vonmayr (Dec 4, 2012)

Just left Bremerhaven after a stay of 17 hours.


----------



## vonmayr (Dec 4, 2012)

Just left Bremerhaven after a stay of 17 hours.


----------



## vonmayr (Dec 4, 2012)

vonmayr said:


> Just left Bremerhaven after a stay of 17 hours.


Visited Emden and Southampton. Now out to sea, due San Juan Puerto Rico in 9 days.


----------



## FredoinSF (Nov 29, 2009)

My partner's car is on her as well. Our cars are travel mates from drop off at MUC to PH!


----------



## vonmayr (Dec 4, 2012)

That's great! 

I was finally able to get a ship schedule - NYK is hard to figure out. Now due 
San Juan - 6/20
Panama Canal - 6/24
San Diego - 7/2
Hueneme - 7/3
Long Beach - 7/4

The biggest variable left in the delivery process is how long they take to clear customs after a holiday weekend.


----------



## vonmayr (Dec 4, 2012)

Current location:










6 days to San Juan Harbor


----------



## spaghetti (May 24, 2009)

Awesome. Thanks for the update. We need a time machine...


----------



## ravptor (Feb 19, 2015)

Finally got the confirmation, my M3 is also on Cronus Leader. My CA finally emailed that my car popped up on their system. 

Thanks for the details, already sick of the wait... weeks to go...


----------



## vonmayr (Dec 4, 2012)

ravptor said:


> Finally got the confirmation, my M3 is also on Cronus Leader. My CA finally emailed that my car popped up on their system.
> 
> Thanks for the details, already sick of the wait... weeks to go...


Congrats. Where is it to be delivered? Were you an EDer also?


----------



## vonmayr (Dec 4, 2012)

*Yesterday's Progress*

Yesterday's Progress


----------



## ravptor (Feb 19, 2015)

vonmayr said:


> Congrats. Where is it to be delivered? Were you an EDer also?


Yep, May 5th ED, dropped off in Zurich on May 22nd.

Have to get it cleared at Customs and then trucked to the Bay Area so I expecting another week after it gets to the port. Plus I need the 1200 mile service completed by my dealer. Hoping I will have it by July 10th


----------



## vonmayr (Dec 4, 2012)

ravptor said:


> Yep, May 5th ED, dropped off in Zurich on May 22nd.
> 
> Have to get it cleared at Customs and then trucked to the Bay Area so I expecting another week after it gets to the port. Plus I need the 1200 mile service completed by my dealer. Hoping I will have it by July 10th


I hope it's that fast. When I ordered my first BMW, it was in port on Thursday and at the dealer Sunday PM. I don't know what ED and a holiday weekend is going to do. I have been telling myself that mid July is my target. Faster than that is a bonus!


----------



## vonmayr (Dec 4, 2012)

This morning's status. She's back in terrestrial AIS range so the updates are more frequent. Tried webcams in the Azores area, but she's about 10 KM offshore and therefore a little far.


----------



## vonmayr (Dec 4, 2012)

Almost halfway home.


----------



## FredoinSF (Nov 29, 2009)

Thanks for posting regular updates. I check here first and share the status with Martin. Even he is getting BMW is coming home soon fever now!


----------



## ravptor (Feb 19, 2015)

Robert - Thank you for the regular updates. i am just checking this page now to track the ship. Halfway there!!


----------



## spaghetti (May 24, 2009)

I am thoroughly enjoying the progress updates on the Cronus Leader, Robert. Thanks so much!


----------



## vonmayr (Dec 4, 2012)

Y'all are welcome!

Vonmayr - semi-professional ship stalker in my spare time :angel:

Fleetmon has a very reasonable price for satellite AIS for a single ship - so I did that!


----------



## Trinitony (Feb 10, 2010)

vonmayr said:


> Y'all are welcome!
> 
> Vonmayr - semi-professional ship stalker in my spare time :angel:
> 
> Fleetmon has a very reasonable price for satellite AIS for a single ship - so I did that!


That's great news. What would Fleetmon charge for tracking info (say one update per day) on one RoRo from Bremerhaven to a US port? For example let's say 15 daily checks (Brunswick) or 30 daily checks (Hueneme)?


----------



## vonmayr (Dec 4, 2012)

Trinitony said:


> That's great news. What would Fleetmon charge for tracking info (say one update per day) on one RoRo from Bremerhaven to a US port? For example let's say 15 daily checks (Brunswick) or 30 daily checks (Hueneme)?


Here's what I did for the Cronus Leader on fleetmon.com. In 2013, when I was obsessively tracking the Gentle Leader, there was no affordable Satellite AIS plan - it was like $350 a month and would track every ship on the open ocean.

Now, though, you can purchase a satellite AIS coverage for *one* ship (the only one you give a ****** about) for 2 weeks for like $15. Just go buy some fleetmon credit points (it's $15 for 100 points). 90 points are needed to purchase a 2 week window on the ship of your choice. You also have to submit a request to be authorized to see satellite data so that they can verify that you aren't a Somalian pirate. Once all that is done, you get fresh satellite updates approximately every 6 hours. Then you can stalk her all the way across the ocean from the comfort of your computer or mobile screen.

You can check as often as you want using My Fleet, but the position updates are only every six hours at best. Never seen more than 12 go by without an update, but it definitely isn't every six on the dot. You can see the satellite tracking and full data access expiration date on today's status, below, for reference. I bought enough points to have coverage through Hueneme.


----------



## vonmayr (Dec 4, 2012)

Today's position update. She's slowed from 16 Knots to 14.7 for some reason - maybe to better time her arrival in the San Juan harbor. According to NOAA the sea state is pretty calm for our trip, so it's not weather thank God.


----------



## Trinitony (Feb 10, 2010)

vonmayr said:


> Now, though, you can purchase a satellite AIS coverage for *one* ship (the only one you give a ****** about) for 2 weeks for like $15. Just go buy some fleetmon credit points (it's $15 for 100 points). 90 points are needed to purchase a 2 week window on the ship of your choice. You also have to submit a request to be authorized to see satellite data so that they can verify that you aren't a Somalian pirate. Once all that is done, you get fresh satellite updates approximately every 6 hours. Then you can stalk her all the way across the ocean from the comfort of your computer or mobile screen.


That is a really good deal. I am going to file this for my ED next year. Almost seems that Bimmerfest should buy a bulk deal for all to use. But then I would want a customs/vpc/truck tracker of some kind. Seems like BMW could do that for us!


----------



## ravptor (Feb 19, 2015)

Robert - San Juan? I thought it was direct to Panama and then to the west coast?? I hope this does not delay its ETA to the US!! For once, I feel I should have been on the east coast


----------



## The Sage (Nov 27, 2014)

ravptor said:


> Robert - San Juan? I thought it was direct to Panama and then to the west coast?? I hope this does not delay its ETA to the US!! For once, I feel I should have been on the east coast


San Juan is most likely a way point for navigation. I'm tracking my ship from Bremerhaven to Port Hueneme and a number of destinations came up on the tracking, not on the ships itinerary. It didn't really stop at any of them.


----------



## ravptor (Feb 19, 2015)

Thanks Sage. Glad to hear its a way point.


----------



## vonmayr (Dec 4, 2012)

ravptor said:


> Thanks Sage. Glad to hear its a way point.


Well, I hope that I am wrong - but the NYK line schedule showed a stop at San Juan. It seems once a month one of their ships stops there. But the stop in San Juan is built into the schedule that has her arriving in Port Hueneme on 3 July.

When I was tracking my car in 2013, San Juan never came up as a destination - once the ship left Southampton, the next destination was Manzanillo (Panama Canal).


----------



## vonmayr (Dec 4, 2012)

ravptor said:


> Robert - San Juan? I thought it was direct to Panama and then to the west coast?? I hope this does not delay its ETA to the US!! For once, I feel I should have been on the east coast


I feel you, man! They bitch because their car stays on the boat for 9 days. We get 28. The joys of West Coast living.


----------



## vonmayr (Dec 4, 2012)

Another 330 miles closer to home. 2 days to San Juan


----------



## vonmayr (Dec 4, 2012)

10 hours to San Juan. She should dock at 7 PM their time. Almost 4,000 miles down. She looks to be almost 2 days ahead of schedule, since San Juan was scheduled on 6/20.


----------



## vonmayr (Dec 4, 2012)

FAKE! Yesterday's morning progress report said San Juan yesterday afternoon. This morning's says early tomorrow morning San Juan time, on the original printed schedule. Oh well, so much for being ahead of schedule.


----------



## Larry Cable (Aug 14, 2009)

watching the Cronus Leader pulling out of SD now ... good luck guys!


----------



## vonmayr (Dec 4, 2012)

She's shoving off from the pier for departure from San Diego. ETA to Port Hueneme is 4:00 hours!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! !!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## vonmayr (Dec 4, 2012)

Larry Cable said:


> watching the Cronus Leader pulling out of SD now ... good luck guys!


Thanks and to you also. Let us know when you receive your car (with pictures of course).


----------



## vonmayr (Dec 4, 2012)

Leaving San Diego.


----------



## vonmayr (Dec 4, 2012)

She is snugged up to a pier in Hueneme offloading her precious cargo now. She departs later this afternoon. Well done Cronus Leader, well done.


----------



## The Sage (Nov 27, 2014)

vonmayr said:


> She is snugged up to a pier in Hueneme offloading her precious cargo now. She departs later this afternoon. Well done Cronus Leader, well done.


Now the wait to get it through customs and the VPC. My 228i arrived last week on 6/24. I'm still waiting for re-delivery at my dealership. According to my CA, this is about a 10-14 day process. Hopefully I'll see my car this weekend.


----------



## vonmayr (Dec 4, 2012)

Here's the final image of the Cronus Leader's Voyage. She left Bremerhaven on 6 Jun and arrived Port Hueneme 3 July. She covered 8,351 Nautical miles with ports of call at Emden, Southampton, San Juan, San Diego, and Port Hueneme.


----------



## vonmayr (Dec 4, 2012)

It's 18:30 - She's moved on to her next destination - Long Beach. All of our cars are now offloaded onto US soil.


----------



## RKA (Dec 1, 2002)

It's funny, but our ships arrived and offloaded in near perfect synchronization!


----------



## FredoinSF (Nov 29, 2009)

Anyone one gotten word about their car re-delivery? Crickets here....


----------



## spaghetti (May 24, 2009)

I called BMWNA on the 800 number this morning and was told that my car arrived at the port on July 3rd. I asked whether the car had cleared customs and reached the VPC, but they could not provide any more information. Painful...


----------



## The Sage (Nov 27, 2014)

spaghetti said:


> I called BMWNA on the 800 number this morning and was told that my car arrived at the port on July 3rd. I asked whether the car had cleared customs and reached the VPC, but they could not provide any more information. Painful...


Unfortunately you won't get any accurate information from BMWNA 800 number. My 228i arrived in Port Hueneme June 24, and I'm still waiting for re-delivery. I called the 800 number yesterday and was told their computer showed the car delivered to my dealership on July 4. I talked to my CA and they still had not received the car. My CA told me he had another customer informed by BMWNA the car was delivered to dealer on 6/28, but it didn't actually get to the dealership until 7/2.


----------



## vonmayr (Dec 4, 2012)

I called BMW special services on Monday. They said my car arrived on 3 July (good because the ship is on the way to Japan right now). Customs and USDA claim 5-7 business days to clear the car, then 2-3 days for VPC (assuming no damage) then 1 day for trucking and one day dealer prep. Last Hueneme ship some ED folks are still waiting - seems like the process is running about 15-17 days dock to stock.


----------



## ravptor (Feb 19, 2015)

My CA has no info other than the ship landed and my car should have been unloaded.


----------



## The Sage (Nov 27, 2014)

vonmayr said:


> I called BMW special services on Monday. They said my car arrived on 3 July (good because the ship is on the way to Japan right now). Customs and USDA claim 5-7 business days to clear the car, then 2-3 days for VPC (assuming no damage) then 1 day for trucking and one day dealer prep. Last Hueneme ship some ED folks are still waiting - seems like the process is running about 15-17 days dock to stock.


Today I'm at 10 business days from port delivery. My CA is telling me the end of this week to get the car.


----------



## spaghetti (May 24, 2009)

I called BMW Special Sales this morning and was told that my car has cleared customs and is awaiting transport to the VPC. Keeping my fingers crossed...


----------



## The Sage (Nov 27, 2014)

spaghetti said:


> I called BMW Special Sales this morning and was told that my car has cleared customs and is awaiting transport to the VPC. Keeping my fingers crossed...


Just to let you know, the VPC is located about a mile from the Port of Hueneme. The cars are driven directly from the port to the VPC on city streets, they do not go on a truck. I've been in Port Hueneme when they are moving cars and they travel in caravans of 8-12 cars.

Here's a video I did.

https://youtu.be/unLc5vVC2EU


----------



## spaghetti (May 24, 2009)

The Sage said:


> Just to let you know, the VPC is located about a mile from the Port of Hueneme. The cars are driven directly from the port to the VPC on city streets, they do not go on a truck. I've been in Port Hueneme when they are moving cars and they travel in caravans of 8-12 cars.
> 
> Here's a video I did.
> 
> https://youtu.be/unLc5vVC2EU


Very cool, thanks. I can't imagine moving to the VPC would take long then. Hope you get your car soon.


----------



## The Sage (Nov 27, 2014)

spaghetti said:


> Very cool, thanks. I can't imagine moving to the VPC would take long then. Hope you get your car soon.


I think the real problem is BMW is having record sales growth. I think they are getting behind processing cars to the dealers.


----------



## vonmayr (Dec 4, 2012)

Loreley is still in the customs queue. Looks like the 14 day wait is the best I can expect at the moment.

I called CBP Hueneme yesterday and spoke with a very pleasant officer there who told me that she couldn't talk to me about status - had to come through BMW. Similar results when I called the VPC directly.

Nothing to do but wait (im)patiently.

Sigh.


----------



## vonmayr (Dec 4, 2012)

The Sage said:


> Just to let you know, the VPC is located about a mile from the Port of Hueneme. The cars are driven directly from the port to the VPC on city streets, they do not go on a truck. I've been in Port Hueneme when they are moving cars and they travel in caravans of 8-12 cars.
> 
> Here's a video I did.
> 
> https://youtu.be/unLc5vVC2EU


Thanks for the video - I suspected that this was the case since the VPC is so close to the port.


----------



## RKA (Dec 1, 2002)

I just wrote my CA an email...first words where "where's my car??!!". I was joking (kinda). Does Benadryl work on this itch? Ugh!


----------



## ravptor (Feb 19, 2015)

Hey sage, very cool. Thanks for that video. 

This wait is getting really painful. Summer weekends are going by fast and I need my car, NOW!!


----------



## The Sage (Nov 27, 2014)

ravptor said:


> Hey sage, very cool. Thanks for that video.
> 
> This wait is getting really painful. Summer weekends are going by fast and I need my car, NOW!!


I feel your pain. Still waiting for our car.


----------



## The Sage (Nov 27, 2014)

The Sage said:


> I feel your pain. Still waiting for our car.


Just got bad news from my CA. My re-delivery is delayed for damage to bumper from transit. Car is still at VPC.


----------



## spaghetti (May 24, 2009)

The Sage said:


> Just got bad news from my CA. My re-delivery is delayed for damage to bumper from transit. Car is still at VPC.


So sorry to hear - this sucks. Hope it gets repaired soon.


----------



## aardvark (Apr 15, 2002)

The Sage said:


> Just got bad news from my CA. My re-delivery is delayed for damage to bumper from transit. Car is still at VPC.


Aw, man, very sorry to hear that. I kind of suspected something like that had happened. Your 2+ weeks since your ship came in just seemed out of the ordinary.


----------



## vonmayr (Dec 4, 2012)

S
T
I
L
L

I
N

C
U
S
T
O
M
S

C'mon guys!


----------



## ravptor (Feb 19, 2015)

My dealer said the same thing yesterday. Delays at customs; car still showing on vessel in BMW's system scheduled for 7/3 delivery to port which is a sign for its not cleared customs yet.


----------



## RKA (Dec 1, 2002)

Wow, that's crazy!! We're over the 10 day mark!


----------



## The Sage (Nov 27, 2014)

I can understand customs delay if car is from an ED. No excuse if it is a special order car.

It appears that due to increased sales, it's taking longer to process cars through customs and the VPC.


----------



## RKA (Dec 1, 2002)

Well, what I don't understand is how an ED car gets through customs in one day on the east coast but on the west coast it's taking over 7 business days.


----------



## The Sage (Nov 27, 2014)

I've also heard US Customs pre-clears all cars shipped from Bremerhaven. There is a U.S. Customs office there.


----------



## FredoinSF (Nov 29, 2009)

The Sage said:


> I can understand customs delay if car is from an ED. No excuse if it is a special order car.


???? Why would ED make a difference to customs? Why would special order cars make a difference to customs? Isn't every ED a special order car?

Our sales guy is no longer with the dealership. Zero info coming from them...


----------



## The Sage (Nov 27, 2014)

FredoinSF said:


> ???? Why would ED make a difference to customs? Why would special order cars make a difference to customs? Isn't every ED a special order car?
> 
> Our sales guy is no longer with the dealership. Zero info coming from them...


ED cars were driven in Europe prior to coming to USA. So customs flag these cars to check if anything is being smuggled in them.


----------



## RKA (Dec 1, 2002)

I think the distinction is one has been in the possession of a customer and the other is new from the factory. If there was a chance someone was smuggling pork shanks, my money is on the ED car!


----------



## vonmayr (Dec 4, 2012)

I think I moved from Customs to VPC this morning. Will confirm in the morning when I have my daily call into special sales.......They told me it was "booked for VPC Today" which to them meant it was cleared from customs. When I check tomorrow I will know for sure.


----------



## spaghetti (May 24, 2009)

vonmayr said:


> I think I moved from Customs to VPC this morning. Will confirm in the morning when I have my daily call into special sales.......They told me it was "booked for VPC Today" which to them meant it was cleared from customs. When I check tomorrow I will know for sure.


That is good news. I am calling them tomorrow morning as well, and will report back.


----------



## vonmayr (Dec 4, 2012)

spaghetti said:


> That is good news. I am calling them tomorrow morning as well, and will report back.


Trying not to get my hopes up too much.......


----------



## spaghetti (May 24, 2009)

vonmayr said:


> Trying not to get my hopes up too much.......


I am with you. I have tempered my expectations as well.


----------



## vonmayr (Dec 4, 2012)

ravptor said:


> Evidence of things seen and believed!! Finally reunited after 8weeks and 2 days.


Congrats! She's a beaut!


----------



## vonmayr (Dec 4, 2012)

And then there was One - Sorry Fredo! : There were 6 of us on this ship from this forum, all ED. On the Bimmer post forum there were another 3, no ED.

spaghetti - 6MT AW M235i Dropped Munich 26 May. Redelivered 22 July
Martin via @fredoinsf - 6MT Imperial Blue 428i Cab (Chipped Windshield) Dropped Munich 27 May - through VPC.
ravptor - DCT Saphire Black M3 (Chipped Rim, 1,200 mile service) - Dropped Zurich 22 May - Redelivered 24 July 
Larry Cable - Porsche GTS (Offloaded San Diego)
Von Mayr - 6MT Sakhir Orange M3 At dealer - - Dropped Munich 27 May, Redelivered 23 July
Bboygyro - 6MT Alpine White M235. Dropped Munich 1 June - Redelivered 25 July

On the other forum (None of these were ED)
Missycat - Still no status 
Wapgap - Tanzanite Blue M3 - delivered on 7/16 - still no pictures!
yasmarinabluem4_83 - YMB M4 - Delivered 24 July


----------



## bboygyro (Jan 9, 2015)

Finally picked her up at 10:30am this morning!


----------



## vonmayr (Dec 4, 2012)

bboygyro said:


> Finally picked her up at 10:30am this morning!


Congrats! Enjoy the driving now!


----------



## GoldCup (Mar 3, 2015)

My car finally arrived in the Bay Area. I was following your thread and set up an email alert at - http://www.unitedroad.com/search-by-vin_new.php

I gave my dealership a call as soon as I got the alert. The dealership had no clue that my car was on the truck today. The BMW Tracking page still states that my car in "Finishing Touches". Thanks for all the updates!


----------



## vonmayr (Dec 4, 2012)

GoldCup said:


> My car finally arrived in the Bay Area. I was following your thread and set up an email alert at - http://www.unitedroad.com/search-by-vin_new.php
> 
> I gave my dealership a call as soon as I got the alert. The dealership had no clue that my car was on the truck today. The BMW Tracking page still states that my car in "Finishing Touches". Thanks for all the updates!


Cool! I surprised my dealer who had just gotten done sending me an email that she was going to be delayed - told him to look out front! Glad she got to you safe and sound. I was going to keep all my vignettes but then decided to tint my windshield - so off they went. I guess I am going to keep the front plate for a while and see how I like that as a reminder.

I need to figure out how to turn OFF the united road emails - I am getting lots of them and I don't care anymore!


----------



## kl07rph (May 4, 2010)

Thank you gentleman for the assistance. 

@ Sage, I will push again w/ my CA and ED Dept regarding something; I am definitely over the time frame for re-delivery. Neither doesn't seem receptive to that however, which is very disappointing to say the least.

@RKA (Raj), Please do stop by BMWNA and NJ VDC when you are in that area again. I bet you could drive my M3 to Chicago faster than they can process and get it on a truck :rofl: . All kidding aside, I have been in frequent contact w/ the ED Dept and no one seems to have a sense of urgency on re-delivery.

What's rather irritating is that I ended up arranging to do courtesy delivery in the midwest when I ordered (my family planned on being in Chicago for the summer), so by that account I am 4-6 weeks beyond the east coast estimate of 6-8 weeks. It's certainly not fair to compare to the guys back home, but it's frustrating that while many of the west coasters dropped off after me and received their car the last few days (including the delay at Port Hueneme), I still am waiting.



The Sage said:


> You should qualify for some compensation. My CA informed me that BMW quotes 8-10 weeks for redelivery. If they go over the 10 weeks, he can usually get BMW to reduce or cut a payment.





RKA said:


> Congrats ravptor!! Enjoy it in good health!
> 
> @kl07rph, can you put a call into the ED dept @ BMWNA and see if you can get them to do some leg work? It seems you're entitled (in my view) to a reasonable estimate on the delivery and at 3 months they should authorize a loaner or credit on your bill. Based on all accounts on this forum, you're well outside the norm.
> 
> I'll be right down the street from BMWNA in a few hours. I'd be happy to knock on some doors for you, but it's a Saturday. Nobody likely to be home except security!


----------



## RKA (Dec 1, 2002)

That's tough...I feel bad for you! If you're out here, gimme a shout and the keys are yours! It won't get your car here faster, but it might calm the nerves.


----------



## GoldCup (Mar 3, 2015)

vonmayr said:


> Cool! I surprised my dealer who had just gotten done sending me an email that she was going to be delayed - told him to look out front! Glad she got to you safe and sound. I was going to keep all my vignettes but then decided to tint my windshield - so off they went. I guess I am going to keep the front plate for a while and see how I like that as a reminder.
> 
> I need to figure out how to turn OFF the united road emails - I am getting lots of them and I don't care anymore!


Let me know if you figure that out. I am going to setup filters to skip my inbox for the time being.


----------



## FredoinSF (Nov 29, 2009)

It's on a truck!!! It's on a truck!!!!! :clap: 

It showed up on United Road site when I checked yesterday afternoon so it should be at the dealer sometime today I presume. Unfortunately, the timing is bad cuz we're not able to pick it up until the 6th 

Also note that no word from the dealership since I filled the sales manager's voice mail about two weeks ago. Lesson learned here is not to go with a sales person who is on his / her way out cuz once that commission has been paid and that person is gone, no one has time for you. Since we are unable to pick it up, I want to see how long it takes for them to initiate contact.


----------



## The Sage (Nov 27, 2014)

Warning to you guys picking up cars. If you got a Tech Package, make sure the software is up to date and Connected Derive is working. My 228i has been in the shop two days now because software was not updated and now they have found a problem with the computer accepting the new software. Service advisor is now telling me possible two more days in the shop, because they may need to replace the computer.

We only got to drive the car 5 days and now 4 days in the shop, because the VPC did not check the software.


----------



## vonmayr (Dec 4, 2012)

FredoinSF said:


> It's on a truck!!! It's on a truck!!!!! :clap:
> 
> It showed up on United Road site when I checked yesterday afternoon so it should be at the dealer sometime today I presume. Unfortunately, the timing is bad cuz we're not able to pick it up until the 6th
> 
> Also note that no word from the dealership since I filled the sales manager's voice mail about two weeks ago. Lesson learned here is not to go with a sales person who is on his / her way out cuz once that commission has been paid and that person is gone, no one has time for you. Since we are unable to pick it up, I want to see how long it takes for them to initiate contact.


Hope you are right. In my case, it showed up on the website Noon Monday and actually left Port Hueneme 1300 Tuesday, arriving Scottsdale at 1230 Wednesday. Any rate, good luck! Sux about your CA.


----------



## FredoinSF (Nov 29, 2009)

Got a call from a giddy Sales Manager telling me the car was at the dealership ready for pickup today!

Unfortunately, nothing has changed on our side and we can't pick it up until next Thursday - a full week from now. He was less giddy when he heard that. The dealer has a large indoor showroom so he said he would keep it indoors with some sort of sign so no one messes with it. Horrible timing...


----------



## vonmayr (Dec 4, 2012)

Hooray! The last of the Cronus Leader hostages has been freed! The timing sucks but I know it sets your mind at ease to know the process is only waiting on you to complete.


----------



## kl07rph (May 4, 2010)

The Sage said:


> Warning to you guys picking up cars. If you got a Tech Package, make sure the software is up to date and Connected Derive is working. My 228i has been in the shop two days now because software was not updated and now they have found a problem with the computer accepting the new software. Service advisor is now telling me possible two more days in the shop, because they may need to replace the computer.
> 
> We only got to drive the car 5 days and now 4 days in the shop, because the VPC did not check the software.


Our Welt delivery date must have been jinxed! Both of us with our VDC re-delivery process, though I will certainly take your software hiccup over my experience...

At this point I think it's appropriate that they waive a payment while they straighten out the software update. That or at least loan you an M235i in the interim


----------



## The Sage (Nov 27, 2014)

kl07rph said:


> Our Welt delivery date must have been jinxed! Both of us with our VDC re-delivery process, though I will certainly take your software hiccup over my experience...
> 
> At this point I think it's appropriate that they waive a payment while they straighten out the software update. That or at least loan you an M235i in the interim


I got a new 328i loaner. I've sent an email to BMWNA with a complaint. I don't understand how a car at VPC 3 weeks did not get the software updated.

I was informed car is fixed and we can get it later today.


----------



## vonmayr (Dec 4, 2012)

FredoinSF said:


> Got a call from a giddy Sales Manager telling me the car was at the dealership ready for pickup today!
> 
> Unfortunately, nothing has changed on our side and we can't pick it up until next Thursday - a full week from now. He was less giddy when he heard that. The dealer has a large indoor showroom so he said he would keep it indoors with some sort of sign so no one messes with it. Horrible timing...


TODAY IS YOUR DAY! Enjoy the reunion!


----------



## FredoinSF (Nov 29, 2009)

Thanks!! Re-delivery is this evening indeed. We will be leaving the X5 at the dealership for service, then heading direct on 200 mile drive for Reno 
Will post update.


----------



## FredoinSF (Nov 29, 2009)

Here is a picture of Martin finally reunited with his car.

Thank for all the updates as the car were en route. It was truly appreciated. 
I hope everyone is enjoying their cars.

Cheers!


----------



## GoldCup (Mar 3, 2015)

FredoinSF said:


> Here is a picture of Martin finally reunited with his car.
> 
> Thank for all the updates as the car were en route. It was truly appreciated.
> I hope everyone is enjoying their cars.
> ...


Congrats. Did you get it at Weatherford? Also, was John your CA back when you ordered?


----------



## FredoinSF (Nov 29, 2009)

Yes and yes. John Wolf. Things went downhill after he was gone. Martin said "this is nothing like the first time." The sales manager who was supposed to work with us was off today. No one knew about our delivery. No one knew where the car was. Total fail. Just glad we're done with it. 

You as well?


----------



## GoldCup (Mar 3, 2015)

FredoinSF said:


> Yes and yes. John Wolf. Things went downhill after he was gone. Martin said "this is nothing like the first time." The sales manager who was supposed to work with us was off today. No one knew about our delivery. No one knew where the car was. Total fail. Just glad we're done with it.
> 
> You as well?


Yeah, I had no idea that he was gone. I called them once my car reached the port to figure out the details. They were surprised when I said my car was on its way. They assumed that all of his cars were delivered.

I kept following up with one of the general sales manager and went and picked it up the minute I got a delivery alert.

It's surprising that the dealership failed to transfer customer records to another CA. I would've expected a call from someone to follow up with my redelivery.

Enjoy your trip to Reno!


----------



## vonmayr (Dec 4, 2012)

Congrats to Martin and you. Glad to see the last one delivered. I am having a blast with my car!


----------

